# Cargo Liner and Pro Clip



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

New owner here, picked up a CTD yesterday, anyhow...

I read or heard somewhere the cargo liner is different for the Cruze Diesel from its gasoline counterpart, can anyone confirm or deny this? I picked up the Weathertechs floor liners from the dealer when I bought my car and was looking to get a liner for the trunk as well. I had HuskyLiners in my last car and they were great as well, don't really care which brand I get, just one that fits correctly since we have no spare and tire sealant on the side of the trunk.

Second item, does anyone have the Pro Clip installed in their Cruze? None of the mounting options appear to be good choices, but I have a Pro Clip in my last car and loved it so I am on the fence. Pictures?


----------



## DieselEnvy (Jun 22, 2013)

I bought the full WeatherTech Protection Kit (floor liners and trunk liner), and I can confirm that the trunk liner does not fit quite right. The trunk liner must be designed for the gasoline Cruze, because the "ears" on each side, near the mouth of the trunk, "step up" rather than "step down" (as the diesel trunk floor does). The main part of the diesel trunk floor is effectively at a higher elevation than its gasoline counterpart.

I kept my trunk liner because the fit isn't _that_ bad, IMHO. However, I did call WeatherTech and let them know what the deal was. They, of course, didn't know that the diesel version of the Cruze even exists...


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Any chance you have a picture?


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Welcome to the forums.
What is the Pro Clip you are asking about? Is it this - Car Phone Holders and Dashboard Phone Mounts - ProClip USA ?


----------



## DieselEnvy (Jun 22, 2013)

> Any chance you have a picture?


See below:



























You do have to remove the air pump / fix-a-flat package, and reinstall once the liner is in place...


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> Welcome to the forums.
> What is the Pro Clip you are asking about? Is it this - Car Phone Holders and Dashboard Phone Mounts*-*ProClip USA ?


Yes


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

@DieselEnvy

Thanks, convinced me. Will order tomorrow.


----------

